
Nakheel Tower to become world’s tallest concrete structure - 1 KM+ - gibsonf1
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10464
======
run4yourlives
I'm not an overly religious person, but doesn't Dubai strike anyone as being
the modern day city of Babel? It seems that they have done something really
well, but now are starting to get arrogant and cocky about this "tallest
building" thing.

It seems to strike me as the poster child for the phrase "pride cometh before
a fall". I certainly hope that doesn't happen, but it's the one thing I
consistently think of every time I see these stories.

